# All Slavic: prefix + go



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder if all those verbs exist in all Slavic languages. I know only the Russian, Polish, Czech and Slovak variants. Can you please complete my list. Thanks a lot. 

*Russian - Polish - Czech - Slovak*

идти - iść - *jít* or *jet* - ísť
пойти - pójść - no infinitive, only: půjdu - no infinitive, only: pôjdem
пройти - przejść - *pře*jít - prejsť
войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť
выйти - wyjść -vyjít - vyjsť
дойти - dojść - dojít - dôjsť
прийти - przyjść - přijít - prísť
сойти - zejść - sejít - zísť
зайти - zajść - zajít - zájsť
уйти - ujść - ujít - ujsť
отойти - odejść - odejít - odísť
обойти - obejść - obejít - obísť
пройти - przejść - *pro*jít - prejsť


----------



## iobyo

I'm not quite sure if the Macedonian verbs quite fit into this table. Are you looking for words which are cognates (войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť) or the equivalent verbs in other Slavic languages (which may or may not be cognates)?


----------



## Awwal12

Russian "перейти" has no place in the table now. And what about "найти" (to find), do you consider it as irrelevant one?.. 
Also I am even not sure that all verbs in a same string share the same aspect, let their meaning alone.


----------



## trance0

*Russian - Polish - Czech - Slovak - Slovene*

идти - iść - *jít* or *jet* - ísť - iti
пойти - pójść - no infinitive, only: půjdu - no infinitive, only: pôjdem - no infinitive, only: pojdem
пройти - przejść - *pře*jít - prejsť - preiti
войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť - does not exist, the nearest equivalent would be 'vstopiti'
выйти - wyjść -vyjít - vyjsť - iziti
дойти - dojść - dojít - dôjsť - doiti, almost never used though!
прийти - przyjść - přijít - prísť - priti
сойти - zejść - sejít - zísť - obsolete, out of use: 'ziti se', modern: 'sniti se'
зайти - zajść - zajít - zájsť - zaiti
уйти - ujść - ujít - ujsť - uiti
отойти - odejść - odejít - odísť - oditi
обойти - obejść - obejít - obísť - obiti
пройти - przejść - *pro*jít - prejsť - preiti/?poiti?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Added *Slovenian:*

идти - iść - *jít* or *jet* - ísť - *iti*
пойти - pójść - no infinitive, only: půjdu - no infinitive, only: pôjdem - *no infinitive, only: pojdem*
пройти - przejść - *pře*jít - prejsť - *preiti*
войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť - *viti (entirely different meaning; "vstopiti" used instead)*
выйти - wyjść -vyjít - vyjsť - *iziti (arch. in this sense; now usually means "to be published"; "oditi" used instead)*
дойти - dojść - dojít - dôjsť - *doiti (arch.)*
прийти - przyjść - přijít - prísť - *priti*
сойти - zejść - sejít - zísť - *sniti?*
зайти - zajść - zajít - zájsť - *zaiti*
уйти - ujść - ujít - ujsť - *uiti*
отойти - odejść - odejít - odísť - *oditi*
обойти - obejść - obejít - obísť - *obiti*
пройти - przejść - *pro*jít - prejsť - *preiti*

EDIT: Whoops! Trance10 beat me to it.


----------



## iobyo

In any case, these are the Macedonian equivalents as best I could translate from Russian:



Encolpius said:


> *Russian - Polish - Czech - Slovak*
> 
> идти - iść - *jít* or *jet* - ísť *оди, иде**
> пойти - pójść - no infinitive, only: půjdu - no infinitive, only: pôjdem *поаѓа*
> пройти - przejść - *pře*jít - prejsť *проаѓа/**преоѓа*
> войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť *влегува*
> выйти - wyjść -vyjít - vyjsť *излегува*
> дойти - dojść - dojít - dôjsť *доаѓа*
> прийти - przyjść - přijít - prísť *приоѓа*
> сойти - zejść - sejít - zísť *слегува*
> зайти - zajść - zajít - zájsť *заоѓа*
> уйти - ujść - ujít - ujsť *?*
> отойти - odejść - odejít - odísť *отидува*
> обойти - obejść - obejít - obísť *(за)обиколува*
> пройти - przejść - *pro*jít - prejsť *проаѓа/**преоѓа *



*** _иде_ can mean "come" when impf. or "go" when pf.


----------



## Encolpius

iobyo said:


> I'm not quite sure if the Macedonian verbs quite fit into this table. Are you looking for words which are cognates (войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť) or the equivalent verbs in other Slavic languages (which may or may not be cognates)?



I'd prefer cognates, but in case of languages I mentioned they mean almost the same.


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> Russian "перейти" has no place in the table now. And what about "найти" (to find), do you consider it as irrelevant one?..
> Also I am even not sure that all verbs in a same string share the same aspect, let their meaning alone.



Interesting comment. I did not know what to do with the найти. I do not know it's etymology, but we can add. 
*
найти - najść - najít - nájsť - ???
перейти - przejść - přejít - prejsť - ???*

It seems Slovenian is really close to the languages I mentioned above.


----------



## bibax

We can also add: nadejíti, podejíti, vzejíti



> сойти - zejść - sejít - zísť - sniti?


Slovene sniti resembles Czech sníti (to take off/down) which has different meaning than sejíti. In fact it has another root verb.

In Czech there are two different verbs with the same infinitive jíti:

1. jíti: pres. jdu, imp. jdi, past part. šel -> sejíti, vyjíti, odejíti, vzejíti, ...
2. jíti: pres. jmu, imp. jmi, past part. jal -> sníti, vyníti, odníti, vzíti (vezmu), ...


----------



## mugibil

trance0 said:


> *Russian - Polish - Czech - Slovak - Slovene*
> 
> идти - iść - jít or jet - ísť - iti - ида
> пойти - pójść - no infinitive, only: půjdu - no infinitive, only: pôjdem - no infinitive, only: pojdem - *тръгна*
> пройти - przejść - přejít - prejsť - preiti - *(пре)мина*
> войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť - does not exist, the nearest equivalent would be 'vstopiti' - *вляза*
> выйти - wyjść -vyjít - vyjsť - iziti - *изляза*
> дойти - dojść - dojít - dôjsť - doiti -
> прийти - przyjść - přijít - prísť - priti
> сойти - zejść - sejít - zísť - obsolete, out of use: 'ziti se', modern: 'sniti se'
> зайти - zajść - zajít - zájsť - zaiti
> уйти - ujść - ujít - ujsť - uiti
> отойти - odejść - odejít - odísť - oditi
> обойти - obejść - obejít - obísť - obiti
> пройти - przejść - *pro*jít - prejsť - preiti/?poiti?



In modern Bulgarian, only three actual cognates of the above are still used: 

ида (cognate of Russian идти, but is archaic, means something like "be coming" in Bulgarian), 

отида (cognate of отойти, but means the same as уйти "go away", or simply "go") and 

дойда (cognate of дойти, but means the same as прийти "come"). 

A few use similar prefixes, but with another root, namely -ляза 

(войти - вляза, 

сойти - сляза, 

выйти - изляза), 

corresponding to Russian лезть (Bulgarians are like lizards in that they don't "come out, off, or in" - they "creep out, off or in"  ). The others have unique roots: 

пойти - тръгна, 

пройти - (пре)мина, 

отойти - отдалеча се, 

обойти - заобиколя.


----------



## trance0

bibax said:


> We can also add: nadejíti, podejíti, vzejíti
> Slovene sniti resembles Czech sníti (to take off/down) which has different meaning than sejíti. In fact it has another root verb.
> ...



Slovene has a verb 'sneti' with the same meaning as Czech sníti.


----------



## Awwal12

Are you sure that "nadejíti", "podejíti", "sneti/sníti" are cognates of "идти"/"iść"/"ида" in Slavic languages (not taking into account Proto-Slavic)?.. "Sníti" is surely the same verb as Russian "снять"/"снимать", but the latter doesn't seem to be a cognate of "идти" at all.


> пойти - тръгна,
> пройти - (пре)мина,
> отойти - отдалеча се,
> обойти - заобиколя.


The most impressive thing is that all these expressions (maybe except "заобиколя") have quite close cognates in Russian with slightly different meaning: "тронуться", "миновать", "преминуть" (used only in figurative meaning, with infinitives), "отдалиться".


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> ... Are you sure that "nadejíti", "podejíti", "sneti/sníti" are cognates of "идти"/"iść"/"ида" in Slavic languages (not taking into account Proto-Slavic)?.. "Sníti" is surely the same verb as Russian "снять"/"снимать", but the latter doesn't seem to be a cognate of "идти" at all...



Actually we can check it if we create the past participle

nadejíti = nadešel, podejíti = podešel

snít (formal form) = sňal (exactly just like the Russian снять)


----------



## DenisBiH

My attempt for BCMS, based mostly on Slovenian. It would be nice if you could list the meanings.




trance0 said:


> *Russian - Polish - Czech - Slovak - Slovene* - *BCMS
> *
> идти - iść - *jít* or *jet* - ísť - iti - *ići*
> пойти - pójść - no infinitive, only: půjdu - no infinitive, only: pôjdem - no infinitive, only: pojdem - *poći*
> пройти - przejść - *pře*jít - prejsť - preiti - *preći / proći
> *войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť - does not exist, the nearest equivalent would be 'vstopiti' - *ući?*
> выйти - wyjść -vyjít - vyjsť - iziti - *izići/izaći*?
> дойти - dojść - dojít - dôjsť - doiti, almost never used though! - *doći*
> прийти - przyjść - přijít - prísť - priti - *prići*
> сойти - zejść - sejít - zísť - obsolete, out of use: 'ziti se', modern: 'sniti se' - *sići? *
> зайти - zajść - zajít - zájsť - zaiti - *zaći*
> уйти - ujść - ujít - ujsť - uiti - *?*
> отойти - odejść - odejít - odísť - oditi - *otići*
> обойти - obejść - obejít - obísť - obiti - *obići*
> пройти - przejść - *pro*jít - prejsť - preiti/?poiti? - *proći?/preći*



Also
naći, naići, uzići, nadići (nadiđem), podići (podiđem)...


----------



## Encolpius

Would not the meaning be confusing?


----------



## DenisBiH

Encolpius said:


> Would not the meaning be confusing?




Isn't it somewhat confusing already? I had to use Google Translate to see that BCMS ući (enter) does not correspond to

уйти - ujść - ujít - ujsť - uiti -

but rather to

войти - wejść - vejít - vojsť

And I'm still not sure because GT does a rather poor job translating here. At least the general meaning of the prefix maybe?


----------



## Awwal12

> Actually we can check it if we create the past participle
> nadejíti = nadešel, podejíti = podešel


Thanks, you've dispelled my doubts. 


> snít (formal form) = sňal (exactly just like the Russian снять)


Yes, it is. I just still don't see any cognate of "идти" here.  It has many other cognates in Russian instead: "нанять" (to hire), "принять" (to accept, to take), "унять" (to quiet smb., to calm smb., to suppress, to stop), "донять" (to pester, to harass) etc. (Only perfective variants are here.)


----------



## bibax

You are right, Czech jíti/jdu/šel (sejíti/sejdu/sešel) and jíti/jmu/jal (sníti/sejmu/sňal) are not related at all. I was confused with the Slovenian verb sniti, I expected rather siti than sniti.

Why does the "n" occur only in sniti?


----------



## mugibil

Bibax wrote that Czech has two different verbs: 

1. jíti: pres. jdu, imp. jdi, past part. šel -> sejíti, vyjíti, odejíti, vzejíti, ...
2. jíti: pres. jmu, imp. jmi, past part. jal -> sníti, vyníti, odníti, vzíti (vezmu), ...

The first (jíti 1) corresponds to Russian идти "to go" (Proto Slavic iti), the second (jíti 2) to Russian -(н)ять (Proto-Slavic and Old Church Slavonic verb jęti) "to take". But has Czech actually preserved the full verb jíti 2 without prefixes? I don't find that in my dictionaries.


----------



## bibax

The verb jíti/jmu (2) without prefix is really archaic. But the past participle jal is still alive (Jal se studovat na universitě.).


----------



## mugibil

Interesting, thanks. For jal and jmu, my dictionary gives the infinitive jmouti. The meaning is still the same, though: "take", "grasp". I guess that's a new form of the infinitive, which has replaced the original jíti < jęti. The dictionary also gives the example: jat soucitu (gripped with sympathy). I'm still surprised and charmed  to find that the prefix-less verb has been preserved at all; in Bulgarian and Russian it's completely lost and one is often at a loss as to what all those prefixes are actually prefixed to.


----------



## Encolpius

I was not able to find the infinitive *jíti (jmu)* in a big dictionary either, but found the version *jieti* (old Czech, not archaic). Did you know, bibax, that word or just found it in the dictionary by chance?


----------



## bibax

> For jal and jmu, my dictionary gives the infinitive jmouti.


Yes, jmouti is a new form ("novotvar") relatively old (100-200 years or so). Jat is passive participle. The participles jal/jat are still in use, the infinitive and present (jíti/jmouti/jmu) are rare.

The most frequent prefixed verb of this family is vzíti/vezmu/vzal/vzat.



> Did you know, bibax, that word or just found it in the dictionary by chance?


I did not know the unprefixed verb jíti/jmu when I was a little boy. We learned about it in grammar school.

By the way, it is nearly hopeless to try to find an occurence of unprefixed jíti (< jęti) by Google.


----------



## Selyd

*In Ukrainian:*
идти – іти, йти
пойти – піти
пройти – пройти/проходити*
*войти – ввійти/входити
выйти - вийти/виходити
дойти - дійти/доходити
прийти - пройти/проходити (2 смисли: через щось і до кінця)
сойти - зійти/сходити
зайти - зайти/заходити
уйти - піти
отойти - відійти/відходити
обойти - обійти/обходити; пообходити
пройти - пройти/проходити
*найти - **знайти*/знаходити (але це не про рух, про знахідку)*
перейти - **перейти*/переходити; попереходити
*подойти - підійти**/**підходити, надійти*/*надходити*
*разойтись - розійтись**/**розходитись*
*взойти - зійти**/**сходити*
*приходить - прийти*/*приходити*
*Будьте дужі!*


----------

